
What are the greatest programming tricks you've learned by years of coding? - fagnerbrack
https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-greatest-programming-tips-and-tricks-you-have-learned-on-your-own-by-years-of-coding/answer/Jerome-Terry-1?share=1
======
fagnerbrack
The talk from Simon Sinek is my number one best TED talk, ever. I've watched
almost a thousand of them.

I watch this one specifically at least a few times a year to push me back from
the "what" of day-to-day engineering to the "why" we sometimes distantiate
from.

